# Kommunikation zwischen mehreren Servlets???



## disco77 (27. Mai 2004)

hallo leute!

habe folgendes problem:

möchte objekte zwischen mehreren servlets austauschen. diese liegen aber in unterschiedlichen web-applikationen aber auf dem gleichen server. kann mir jemand mal helfen und sagen wie sowas funktioniert??? habe keine kraft mehr im web zu suchen!

für lösungen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

gruß tomek!


----------



## meez (2. Jun 2004)

Laufen die verscheidenen Applikation in der gleichen JVM Instanz?
Wenn nicht, musst du sie auf die Platte schreiben, und mit den anderen Servlets wieder auslesen.....


----------



## Guest (2. Jun 2004)

hallo meez,

danke, dass du dich meinem thema angenommen hast. die anwendungen laufen auf der gleichen maschine im gleichen servlet-container (tomcat). im webapps verzeichnis befinden sich diese beiden apps. habe eine app: "login", die nach einem erfolgreichen login ein User-Objekt erzeugt und dieses objekt zu der anderen web-app: "budget" (im gleichen webapp-verzeichnis senden soll. RMI einzusetzen finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben. SOAP hört sich gut an, aber beide technologien sind eigentlich für den remote-zugriff auf entfernten maschinen konzipiert. 

gibt es nicht etwas simpleres um diese beiden apps miteinander "sicher" zu verbinden???

über eine erneute antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!

danke nochmals, gruß tomek!


----------



## meez (2. Jun 2004)

Eine Klasse mit einem statischen Objektspeicher, oder ganz einfach System-Properties benutzten...
RMI, Soap oder Corba ist gut, wenn du wirklich zwischen verschiednenen JVM Instanzen kommunizerien willst.


----------

